

FCC asks Apple why they rejected the Google voice app - ars
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/08/01/AR2009080101074.html

======
invisible
This post is much more public than TechCrunch. Now that it has been updated by
a response from AT&T, that is surely true. AT&T says it does not APPROVE
applications. Does that mean it only rejects them? Really, you must look at
the entire response to realize it could all just be word trickery.

------
sneakums
TechCrunch alert!

~~~
jacquesm
Still, smart move to get your content syndicated like that so you can use a
very high profile site to link back from.

~~~
sneakums
I tried following some links and ended up ping-ponging between the two sites.
I guess it's a reciprocal arrangement.

